# X2/50 747/2



## rft (May 4, 2006)

I see that there are now details on the German website - but not in the English version:

Argos

It's a pity that the roofline is no longer straight which I thought set the old model apart from everything else. I suppose aircon and satellite dishes can now be hidden though. The lockers look smaller. I wonder what it's like in the flesh?

Try translating using Google language services.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

rft

I looked at the Argos at the NEC show. Good sized and equiped van that sleeps 6. I was tempted but was a bit too big for us and for around the same money I bought an Avaiano A Class.

Must admit it was a hard choice.

Bubblehead


----------

